# horde-imp problems.

## _easyrider_

I have been following the qmail+vpopmail+horde-imp guide from gentoo.

But i can't get imp to work.

When i try to connect to imp, i get the menu bar, with the logout, main and mail button. I the main frame i just get an error that the page cannot be displayed. And this is the same error i get no matter what i try.

PLEASE HELP??..

----------

## steveb

what does the test.php script says? did you executed it once? what's the output?

cheers

STeveB

----------

## _easyrider_

This is what i get when i try the test.php

```

Warning: Unknown(/var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/test.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/test.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php') in Unknown on line 0

```

----------

## _easyrider_

I got the test.php to work by downloading the source file to horde from horde.org. But still having some problems when trying to view the horde-imp main mail page. And loggin on the server. I keep getting the error message

```
page cannot be displayed
```

or this error

```

The action was cancled
```

It's a little like my server won't generate the different pages.

I have tried to connect to horde-imp direct on my server by making a

```
lynx localhost/horde/
```

and when i do this everything seams to be working fine, so what is going wrong when i try to connect from my workstation pc and getting these errors?.

----------

## steveb

is this on a virtual server runing?

cheers

steveb

----------

## _easyrider_

What do you mean by a virtual server?.

----------

## steveb

i mean: is this a virtual ip or address based apache server?

do you access the server by ip address or by a dns name? is the ip address or the dns name the primary ip address or dns name of the server?

another question is:

can you access the root of the server? the normal apache "Seeing this instead of the website you expected?" page. do you see it?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## _easyrider_

I have tried both with my domain name and the ipadresse, from my local network. Both with same error

----------

## steveb

 *_easyrider_ wrote:*   

> I have tried both with my domain name and the ipadresse, from my local network. Both with same error

 do i get that right? you can't access your main page (NOT IMP) with ip address or dns name? if so, then you have more like a apache problem then a imp problem.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## _easyrider_

Yes i can acces the apache main page but when i type http://ip.address.of.server/horde/ i get the menu at the button of the screen, but in the main window i get that error i have described.

If i then a sitting with my gentoo consol and do a lynx loclahost/horde/ then there is no problems.

By the way, sorry for my bad english, im from denmark, and don't allways know how to spell right   :Smile: 

----------

## steveb

 :Very Happy:  i am from switzerland and my mother language is slavic and not even german. don't force me to complain about my english  :Twisted Evil: 

anyway... looks like you have a problem with the rights in horde.

could you try to:

```
chmod 755 /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde
```

or even:

```
find /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## _easyrider_

i just tried what you explained, but stil getting the same error.

either the error 

page cannot be displayed

OR

The action was cancled.

----------

## steveb

try:

```
chown -R apache:apache /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## _easyrider_

Nope still same problem.

----------

## steveb

did you once restarted the apache server?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## _easyrider_

Didn't help either.

----------

## steveb

okay... try this:

```
find /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde -iname "test.php" -type f -exec chown apache:apache {} \;

find /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde -iname "test.php" -type f -exec chmod  644 {} \;
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## _easyrider_

Nope still not..

What does all that mean, these 2 commands you wantet me to try?

----------

## steveb

```
find /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde -iname "test.php" -type f -exec chown apache:apache {} \; 
```

find = search

/var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde = where to search

-iname  = case insensive name search

"test.php" = the name to search for

-type f = search for the type f (f=file)

-exec = execute command

chown apache:apache = the command to execute

{} = will be substituted with the found file name

\; = terminate the command

cheers

SteveB

----------

## nobspangle

I know some people will slate me for this, but my advice is unmerge horde and imp, download the source for both packages from the horde site and install as per the instructions within.

----------

## _easyrider_

I have tried to use the source from horde, both horde and horde-imp. But still having same problem. Don't think it's horde/horde-imp, maybe php or apache?.

This is what my access_log file to apache says

```

10.0.0.2 - - [01/Sep/2004:17:35:14 +0200] "GET /horde/ HTTP/1.1" 200 600 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)"

10.0.0.2 - - [01/Sep/2004:17:35:14 +0200] "GET /horde/menu.php?Horde=a4699ac582f74dbe9a8ff5afc4b66a2c HTTP/1.1" 200 1676 "http://www.blabla.dk/horde/" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows N$

10.0.0.2 - - [01/Sep/2004:17:35:14 +0200] "GET /horde/login.php?Horde=a4699ac582f74dbe9a8ff5afc4b66a2c HTTP/1.1" 302 - "http://www.blabla.dk/horde/" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT $

10.0.0.2 - - [01/Sep/2004:17:35:14 +0200] "GET /horde/imp/graphics/imp.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 457 "http://www.blabla.dk/horde/menu.php?Horde=a4699ac582f74dbe9a8ff5afc4b66a2c" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; $

10.0.0.2 - - [01/Sep/2004:17:35:14 +0200] "GET /horde/graphics/logout.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 155 "http://www.blabla.dk/horde/menu.php?Horde=a4699ac582f74dbe9a8ff5afc4b66a2c" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; M$

10.0.0.2 - - [01/Sep/2004:17:35:14 +0200] "GET /horde/css.php HTTP/1.1" 200 2675 "http://www.blabla.dk/horde/menu.php?Horde=a4699ac582f74dbe9a8ff5afc4b66a2c" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Wi$

10.0.0.2 - - [01/Sep/2004:17:35:14 +0200] "GET /horde/graphics/home.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 457 "http://www.blabla.dk/horde/menu.php?Horde=a4699ac582f74dbe9a8ff5afc4b66a2c" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSI$

10.0.0.2 - - [01/Sep/2004:17:35:21 +0200] "GET /horde/imp/?Horde=a4699ac582f74dbe9a8ff5afc4b66a2c HTTP/1.1" 200 6798 "http://www.blabla.dk/horde/menu.php?Horde=a4699ac582f74dbe9a8ff5afc4b66a2c" "M$

10.0.0.2 - - [01/Sep/2004:17:35:28 +0200] "POST /horde/imp/redirect.php?Horde=a4699ac582f74dbe9a8ff5afc4b66a2c HTTP/1.1" 302 - "http://www.blabla.dk/horde/imp/?Horde=a4699ac582f74dbe9a8ff5afc4b66a$

```

And this is the error_log

```

[Wed Sep 01 17:35:10 2004] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Wed Sep 01 17:35:13 2004] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Wed Sep 01 17:35:13 2004] [notice] Digest: done

[Wed Sep 01 17:35:14 2004] [notice] Apache/2.0.50 (Gentoo/Linux) mod_ssl/2.0.50 OpenSSL/0.9.7d PHP/4.3.8 configured -- resuming normal operations

```

The ssl_error_log

```

[Wed Sep 01 17:35:13 2004] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?

[Wed Sep 01 17:35:14 2004] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?

```

Hope this will help to selve my BIG problem.

----------

## steveb

i remember soething about cookie path and ie. what did you use as cookie path in horde?

cheers

steve

----------

## _easyrider_

Nothing. Should i have done that??

----------

## steveb

yes! at least:

$conf['cookie']['domain']

$conf['cookie']['path']

have to be set. i have:

```
$conf['cookie']['domain'] = $_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'];

$conf['cookie']['path'] = '/horde';
```

i run horde from cvs. probably your variables are diffrend. but i know that you can set the cookie domain and cookie path in the old version as well.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## _easyrider_

I have just checked up, if all that with cookie was added and it is. So it's not that either.

----------

